# Cross stitch anyone?



## Capt Lightning (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe a strange hobby for a guy, but I enjoy doing counted cross stitch.  When I was working and spent a lot of time away from home, this was an easy hobby to pursue.  I could buy the cotton threads in any country.

This is a sampler I made based on designs from a book I bought in Minnesota.  The sampler is approx 16" x 12" done on 16 count Aida with DMC cottons.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 6, 2016)

That is amazing, as all the little characters have their own personalities. Any hobby or pastime with something to show, at the end of it is well worth while.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2016)

Just beautiful Capt.  What a lot of work. Good finger dexterity.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 6, 2016)

Beautiful Capt.  My mom did a lot of cross-stitch.  Not as nice as yours, though.


----------



## Pam (Jun 6, 2016)

Lovely sampler and very pretty colours too! 

I used to enjoy counted cross stitch but haven't done any for quite a while. When I was doing my nursery nurse course I had to make a game so I cross stitched a ludo board. Took quite a while but turned out okay.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 6, 2016)

Beautifully done!  Make sure you ask around and take it to a framer who knows how to properly handle needlework.  That is a treasure.

I do all kinds of handwork - cross stitch among them.  I like how the designs come out more crisp.  There are a lot of free patterns posted online - check out Pinterest too.  We have a local chapter of the Embroiderer's Guild of America.  We do all kinds of needlework and always have a lot of fun.  There are monthly meetings and we often meet up at the local Books-a-Million to stitch on Thursday afternoons.  You would most certainly be welcome!  

One thing that has helped me stitch are some clip-on magnifier glasses.  I have had tri-focals for years but these give some extra magnification that really help!  I use them for stitching and knitting and sometimes for other delicate work.  Hate to see anyone give up creative work due to eyesight.

Hope to see more from you!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for your kind comments.  I'm just starting to stitch a tablecloth for a Christmas pressy.  That gives me 6 months.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Capt, please post a pic of your tablecloth once it is complete.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 6, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful Captain! My Mom used to do needlepoint. Pictures, seat cushions, even handbags...I used to do free hand embroidery. Still enjoy it but even with a needle threader it's gotten difficult to do...I should try them self-threading needles.


----------



## jnos (Jun 6, 2016)

Great job, Capt! Is cross stitch what Rosie Greer did in the day before men could admit to enjoying something crafty like that.

I enjoyed doing cross stitch in late 70's to early 80's. We'd even go to specialty shops to get specific patterns and threads for the particular pattern. It was a lot of fun. I loved it until my eyesight worsened and it wasn't fun anymore.


----------



## Debby (Jun 21, 2016)

That is nice work Captain!  I wonder why more men don't take up needlework more often?  Besides you, I know of one other man who does needlework and that's Kaffe Fasset although I think he does more quilting and rug hooking.  That kind of work is very meditative isn't it?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2016)

I believe Rosey Grier did needlepoint?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2016)

That's very nice.  My mother used to do that and embroidery.


----------



## BaseballGal (Jul 31, 2016)

Beautiful work. I love the little birds in the nest. 

After not doing cross stitch work for over 25 years, I started doing it again this summer and I'm loving it. I find it very relaxing. I started with a couple of easy, inexpensive kits and then I found this fantastic site filled with free patterns.

http://www.cross-stitch-pattern.net/Free-Designs.aspx


I finished one of a parakeet and I found a creative way to use the finished picture. I have an old handbag that I love but the front of it was badly torn and no longer able to be mended decently. It now has a beautiful cross stitch picture of a parakeet on it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks a lot for that.  Some fantastic patterns, but I've still got my table cloth to finish before I think about any more.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

Smashing!!


----------



## dearimee (Dec 29, 2016)

Has cross stitching gone out of style? I remember when it was all the rage back in the 80s. I bought all the necessary tools and tons of thread and tried so hard but I just couldn't either see or count. Lol. Never got anywhere with It. I'm wondering if anyone would want to buy the whole thing this day and time.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I believe Rosey Grier did needlepoint?



Yes Shalimar, Rosey did do needlepoint, I think mostly sports themed.Not nearly as detailed as what the Capt.has done.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 30, 2016)

Cross stitch is still very much in style but mostly by our peers.  I belong to the local chapter of the Embroiderer's Guild of America (EGA).  We have tried, unsuccessfully to entice younger crafters to join us but they aren't interested in sitting still that long.  We have a really fun group of gals and besides our meetings/stitch-ins we go to lunch once a month.  We share patterns, attend retreats and classes and have a lot of fun.  Several gals also do needlepoint, smocking or ribbon embroidery.  

I have a magnifying lamp as well as magnifier clip-on lenses that help me see the details.  It also helps to have daylight or an "Ott (daylight) lamp."  There are so few stores dedicated to embroidery any more but one of the favorite websites is:  NordicNeedle.com.  There are several others and I often find discounted items on eBay.  Mill Hill manufactures kits that employ beads.  I have made several holiday ornaments - using perforated paper, they take a little extra time but are so pretty when complete. 

If you don't have any luck selling your stash, you could donate it to the local chapter of the EGA.  They are a documented 501C-3 non-profit so it would be deductible.  You, however, would have to keep an inventory and set the value.  Our donations are usually shared among the members then whatever is left is donated again, to a thrift shop that benefits Child & Family Services.  Maybe you could give it another try!?


----------



## dearimee (Dec 30, 2016)

Myquest , no afraid I'm not interested in another go at that. Lol. I used the magnifier and all the counting aids to no avail. I didn't like crocheting either so have no idea why I thought I'd like this. I do like to sew but it's just a bit more active and not so restrictive. The problem is cataracts now so threading the needle is a pain. Thanks for the donating info anyway.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 30, 2016)

I still cross stitch, actually still is not the word because I started late compared to other crafts I do. I am currently working on stair carpets for my dollshouse


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 2, 2017)

*I used to do it a lot.  I made several pieces for my niece when she was young, and at 30 and married she still has them, according to her mom.  I would like to get back into it, but not sure how much my hands will let me do.  Would like to learn to knit as well.  On Facebook there is an app called CrossStitch World, where you pick patterns and work on them.  I do that a lot.  You earn "coins" at the end of each pattern, and also daily when you check in, so you can "buy" more sets of patterns.  It is fun, but still not the same as doing it for real*


----------

